# Wheel Refurbs In Aberdeenshire?



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a a decent place where I can put my current wheels in for a refurb. Needs to be a very good place as these will become my winter wheels. I plan on getting them done when I buy a new set of shoes for the Beemer come spring time.

Cheers
G


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

PPS Glassfibre in Inverurie: they'll powder coat them. 

I've personally used them for many different things in the past and the standard's always been excellent and really durable. 

We use them/recommend them here too.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Who needs google eh!! :thumb:

Cheers buddy, Appreciated as always.

G


----------



## markos37 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try North East Coating in Peterhead mate, used them twice for my wheels and also had them paint my bonnet, bumper 2 wings and mirrors & I would quite happily go back, A+ Job


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've also had multiple sets of wheels done by PPS including the Prodrives currently on my WR1,very happy with them and they're very well priced. 

As John already said,we put customer's wheels up to them when required


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Another for PPS in Inverurie

My wheels after PPS treatment


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

TWS drive in drive out service based in dyce

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/aberdeen/


----------



## mini_pooper (Feb 19, 2011)

Any idea on prices for PPS? looking to get my 16's for my mini redone in white in the near future.


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

PPS or DW wheel restorers at newburgh


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

mini_pooper said:


> Any idea on prices for PPS? looking to get my 16's for my mini redone in white in the near future.


Give them a call, they'll probably be cheaper than you think 

01467 621907


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Another vote for PPS - Keith will sort you out.

He was looking at getting a tyre remover/installer as you used to supply them just the rims, might be worth checking if they have that ability yet.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

mini_pooper said:


> Any idea on prices for PPS? looking to get my 16's for my mini redone in white in the near future.


If I mind right it was about £45 +VAT per wheel when I got mine done last time around. That was for 18's though don't know if they change price for different sizes.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well after this thread IM off to PPS tomorrow morning hopefully to get my Minis subframes blasted


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Inverurie did my Leon Wheels 18" in Black Powder coat stunning.


----------

